

Snowden Exlusive Interview Jan 26 (blocked in US) - bjoernlasseh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GlYh58cxKY

======
bjoernlasseh
If you are in the US you can use
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
or alike to watch it.

~~~
crimcrom
i've tried germany and UK both. what server are you having luck with?

~~~
bjoernlasseh
Germany worked fine for me.

------
Xenmen
Blocked in Canada as well; I'm confirming from Vancouver BC

